# Really need to let off steam



## Callie-J (Oct 30, 2013)

My job at the moment is to write blogs and articles for the company I work for. These are then posted on international websites for the whole world to see. I'm getting stressed out though because although I can see my writing published online (and lots of it) it all has my boss's name on it, claiming he wrote it. It also has a big smug smiling picture of him next to it. I get paid to write it all (definitely not enough) but it is actually starting to really get me down every time I see my writing with someone else's name on it. Sorry, just wanted to rant x


----------



## escorial (Oct 30, 2013)

Being wealthy enough to find your way in life must make choices so much easier but when you have to earn a crust to live the choices are limited..try 6 numbers on the lotto..dude..14 million to one chance..


----------



## Callie-J (Oct 30, 2013)

Been playing the lottery for 18 years, never won more than a tenner. Now they've upped the price I don't think I'll bother anymore x I think I've got more chance of waking up tomorrow and finding I've laid a golden egg! x


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting tradeoff. So in essence, you are somewhat a ghost writer for this guy. You get paid to write the articles, and he takes the credit. Personally I would hate that. I would at least want a foot note or something saying: I wrote this.


----------



## escorial (Oct 30, 2013)

ha..yeah 2 quid now...most I got was 4 numbers 120 quid about 5 years ago....but a group in a factory close buy won the euro a few months back..happy days for them...I can well understand your frustration and if you don't let it out it will slowly build up and you may crack..try physical exercise to reduce the tension dude.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 30, 2013)

Callie-J said:


> I can see my writing published online (and lots of it) it all has my boss's name on it, claiming he wrote it.



In the early 1990s I worked for a dental clinic as their credit manager and purchasing agent.   My "boss" got her job because the orthodontist had the hots for her.

Not only did I have to compose her letters for her (and type them out in a nice font on her stationery), but if I used "big words" I had to make copies of the dictionary pages so she could field queries directly.

In other words, you and I are urban mercenaries.  Management does the flyin' and we do the dyin' and that's pretty much the modern world.  Why do you think I retired early?


----------



## Callie-J (Oct 30, 2013)

That's exactly what I am. At first it didn't bother me because it was the odd article here and there. Now they're getting published on several sites in different countries and it is really bothering me that I'm getting no credit whatsoever x. I wrote over 5000 words today for blog posts that I know will have someone else's name on them!!!


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 30, 2013)

Callie-J said:


> That's exactly what I am.



Then you are in rarified air.  Consider this poem by A. E. Housman.  Perhaps it will provide you with some perspective:

_*‘Epitaph on an Army of Mercenaries’*

These, in the day when heaven was falling,
 The hour when earth’s foundations fled,
 Followed their mercenary calling
 And took their wages and are dead.

Their shoulders held the sky suspended;
 They stood, and earth’s foundations stay;
 What God abandoned, these defended,
 And saved the sum of things for pay._


----------



## PiP (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Callie,

I can imagine your frustration. Why not create your own blog so you can then write and publish articles under your own name? Blogs using WordPress are easy to set up and if you just want a basic blog to begin with, it's free. Of course, there may be something in your work contract which prevents you from doing so, but if not... providing you do not duplicate the content written for your boss, what do you have to lose?

PiP

PiP


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder if he or anyone other than an 'underling' ever reads them before they put his rubberstamp signature on. Things could get quite entertaining when you  decide it's time to move on. Some 'creative writing', perhaps?


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I wonder if he or anyone other than an 'underling' ever reads them before they put his rubberstamp signature on. Things could get quite entertaining when you  decide it's time to move on. Some 'creative writing', perhaps?



That's what I was thinking...


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 31, 2013)

SungmanituTanka said:


> That's what I was thinking...



Ahhh, Sister Christian, that's the Hog talking.  Remember, we are now living in the world of posers and soft boys.

The purpose of any "job," as opposed to a career, is simply to earn money.  You start antagonizing the power brokers and you'll be chained to a life of wiping down car windshields at off-ramps.

I think the best thing is to suck it up and establish your niche by being a Prospect and paying your dues.  Living well is the best revenge (yeah, I know, my Mediterranean side feels revenge is the best revenge), and then doing a better job and stealing your abuser's clients will send a clear message and some real suffering.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 31, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Ahhh, Sister Christian, that's the Hog talking.  Remember, we are now living in the world of posers and soft boys.
> 
> The purpose of any "job," as opposed to a career, is simply to earn money.  You start antagonizing the power brokers and you'll be chained to a life of wiping down car windshields at off-ramps.
> 
> I think the best thing is to suck it up and establish your niche by being a Prospect and paying your dues.  Living well is the best revenge (yeah, I know, my Mediterranean side feels revenge is the best revenge), and then doing a better job and stealing your abuser's clients will send a clear message and some real suffering.



Yes, we are. Good point. 

That is true, all of it, but sometimes it takes me a minute to remember that. I've got a temper, but I come by it honest at least. 

You learn all you can about your opposition, and then you knock their legs out from under them (figuratively, of course). You're absolutely right.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 31, 2013)

SungmanituTanka said:


> Yes, we are. Good point.
> 
> That is true, all of it, but sometimes it takes me a minute to remember that. I've got a temper, but I come by it honest at least.
> 
> You learn all you can about your opposition, and then you knock their legs out from under them (figuratively, of course). You're absolutely right.



Merciful heavens!  You know how force and testosterone offend me!  And I bruise so easily!

My good woman, it's like there's a Harley guy hovering in the background of your life, in fact, I smell synth oil just reading your post...layful:


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 31, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Merciful heavens!  You know how force and testosterone offend me!  And I bruise so easily!
> 
> My good woman, it's like there's a Harley guy hovering in the background of your life, in fact, I smell synth oil just reading your post...layful:



I know, I'm sorry. Should have warned you to cover your eyes! 

He doesn't hover!  I try to wash that smell out, but I fail every time.  Can you smell it enough to tell what weight it is?


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 31, 2013)

*sniff sniff*  SAE 10-20-40


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 31, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> *sniff sniff*  SAE 10-20-40


 
Glad you can tell... I have a cold


----------



## John_O (Nov 2, 2013)

Callie-J said:


> ...although I can see my writing published online (and lots of it) it all has my boss's name on it, claiming he wrote it.



This reminds me so much of Alexander Gardner & Mathew Brady. All the images from the civil war battlefields; Antietam, Gettsburg ect were all taken by Gardner! Brady never saw a battlefield!! But he got the credit! Until Garnder said enough and went out on his own. Brady did hire & pay Gardner yes, but it still bothered him thought not getting the credit.


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 3, 2013)

Callie-J said:


> My job at the moment is to write blogs and articles for the company I work for. These are then posted on international websites for the whole world to see. I'm getting stressed out though because although I can see my writing published online (and lots of it) it all has my boss's name on it, claiming he wrote it. It also has a big smug smiling picture of him next to it. I get paid to write it all (definitely not enough) but it is actually starting to really get me down every time I see my writing with someone else's name on it. Sorry, just wanted to rant x



You're a ghostwriter, you're supposed to be writing for the paycheck, not the recognition. 

In fact, if you must take personal satisfaction in the actual work that you create, then take satisfaction in that it is written with such unbelievable craft that it is actually mistaken as being written by the attributed author! THAT is something that few people are able to do well.


----------



## vangoghsear (Dec 31, 2013)

I just saw this, I know it's from October, but I have a thought.  I would hide a signature phrase, or a hidden code in the writing. If nothing else it would add some challenge and maybe make it fun again for a while.

I know what you mean about someone else taking the credit.  I designed a system that won two awards.  One of the awards was the highest offered in my field in the state.  My boss took the credit, added the system to his resume and to the company's marketing documentation and he didn't even understand how it worked.  I didn't even get a bonus.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, I honestly couldn't do that. I'd be devastated having someone else's name on all my hard work. I guess that's what you got to do to get ahead.


----------



## dither (Jan 13, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Callie,
> 
> I can imagine your frustration. Why not create your own blog so you can then write and publish articles under your own name? Blogs using WordPress are easy to set up and if you just want a basic blog to begin with, it's free. Of course, there may be something in your work contract which prevents you from doing so, but if not... providing you do not duplicate the content written for your boss, what do you have to lose?
> 
> ...



Interesting post PiP,
i dream of writing something that might find an audience, although, right now, i seem to have totally dried up, but anyway, would posting stuff where it might be seen be the answer? And might blogging work do you think?

Oh dear,
just looking at wordpress, facebook etc. I'm such a techno-phobe, it just isn't going to happen. I can't do that stuff.

dither


----------



## PiP (Jan 13, 2014)

dither said:


> Interesting post PiP,
> Oh dear,
> just looking at wordpress, facebook etc. I'm such a techno-phobe, it just isn't going to happen. I can't do that stuff.
> 
> dither



Hi Dither,

I can create the Wordpress blog for you if it would help. Once the blog is set up it's easy....well, fairly. 
Wordpress have a great 'help' forum if you have any problems and some useful FAQ's. If you would like me to help you please send me a PM. Providing you have the _will _to figure out some things for yourself, you will find the _way_


----------



## dither (Jan 13, 2014)

PiP,
thank you so much.
I might be putting the cart before the horse.
Best wait and see what sort of reaction i get in here if/when that part of my brain re-emerges.

We shall see eh?

PiP,
it's not so much a question of will as it is confidence.


----------



## PiP (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Dither,

It will be a pleasure to help you.



> it's not so much a question of will as it is confidence.


 I know what you mean  Anyway, the offer stands and when you are ready I will talk you through some of the basics. You'll be suprised how easy it is.  We can use the chatroom... Anways, we will get shot as we are way off topic. 

*looks round for mod* 
PiP


----------



## Justin Rocket (Jan 13, 2014)

Reminds me of the product I designed and developed a few years back.  My employer at the time got a patent on it in their name.  then, they fired me.  Then, they came asking me to help with some needed changes (they admitted they had no one at work who was competent to modify the product), then they told the Unemployment Office that they had let me go because I was laying around doing nothing all day.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 13, 2014)

That's your job, what are you complaining about? He who pays the piper and all that. If you find your clients, pitch for the work, carry out the work and collect the invoices then you probably still won't have your name on it, because they are the ones carrying the load; without their enterprise, their investment, you would have no one to write for, so you would be worse off, find it difficult to get credit because you are self-employed - It's a question of balance, as is everything in life; there are a lot worse things than not having a by-line...


----------



## Justin Rocket (Jan 13, 2014)

Callie-J said:


> My job at the moment is to write blogs and articles for the company I work for. These are then posted on international websites for the whole world to see. I'm getting stressed out though because although I can see my writing published online (and lots of it) it all has my boss's name on it, claiming he wrote it. It also has a big smug smiling picture of him next to it. I get paid to write it all (definitely not enough) but it is actually starting to really get me down every time I see my writing with someone else's name on it. Sorry, just wanted to rant x



Did you know this was the job when you were hired?


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 14, 2014)

I totally agree with Bloggsworth. You are benefiting from your boss's hard work just as he is benefiting from yours. 

When someone suggests that you start your own blog using Wordpress, you say, "Oh dear, just looking at wordpress, facebook etc. I'm such a techno-phobe, it just isn't going to happen. I can't do that stuff." I publish an online community paper, and when I realized that I had to step up my game, I asked for suggestions. (Up to that point I had been merely uploading pdf files.) Someone suggested Wordpress—I took one look and saw that it was way over my head. But I got to work and searched until I found a drag-and-drop website builder (with templates!). I'm very happy with my decision and it's already making the huge difference I had dreamed of.

It's going to be very difficult to improve your situation if all you're able to do is complain about it and cower at every suggestion. Get to work! Time's a-wastin'.


----------



## dither (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sorry Skywriter,
IF i can get myself into the frame if mind to type up the stuff that i like doing, and IF it doesn't get laughed out of existence, those are two very big ifs btw.
Then i shall have to try to get lessons on that stuff in the summer.
I mean for starters, what on earth is a memory-stick?
Well, yes, of course, i've heard of them, but what they look like, what you'd actually DO with one of those things.
I'm not computer orientated, but it offers an escape.


----------



## PiP (Jan 16, 2014)

dither said:


> I mean for starters, what on earth is a memory-stick?
> Well, yes, of course, i've heard of them, but what they look like, what you'd actually DO with one of those things.
> I'm not computer orientated, but it offers an escape.



Hi dither, I suggest you ask Mr. Google about memory-sticks.  You'd be surprised how much you can learn from "googling"  I even taught myself how to markup articles in html (computer language) so I could upload to a website I work for. By researching such things yourself you will learn far more than if someone just gives you the answer. Please trust me on this, I wear the t-shirt with pride   I realise, after discussing technical issues with you relating to the WF Blog , WordPress is a step too far at the moment but don't give up. The WF blog is perfect for you, especially if you can master the "Save to Draft" option. Please don't give up and we can even talk this trhough via the chatroom if you like. If you don't want to develop your techie skills, that's fine, but don't give up on your writing or put yourself down. The mentors here are a friendly bunch and would only be to happy to offer feedback on your work so you can grow as a writer.

PiP


----------

